# 5 weeks today!



## NeilRoss (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello folks!

Its just over a month till ill be touching down in auckland for starters, still not entirely sure where i wanna set up yet! Coming over on a working holiday visa, If there is anybody on this forum that could give me any help or pointers in getting any work as a qualified electrician would be fantastic. Know about the registration process as one which might slow me down a bit.

Also sometimes see on the forums or on websites saying that alot of people are moving from NZ! Its a wee bit worrying but on the flip side my cousin was over last year for a bit after OZ and said she would move to NZ in a second, she loved it. Im just a bit anxious about finding some work. But can only try!

Cheers


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

NeilRoss said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> Its just over a month till ill be touching down in auckland for starters, still not entirely sure where i wanna set up yet! Coming over on a working holiday visa, If there is anybody on this forum that could give me any help or pointers in getting any work as a qualified electrician would be fantastic. Know about the registration process as one which might slow me down a bit.
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome to the forum. I cannot answer your question about work. I would imagine Auckland would offer the most opportunities because it has the largest population. However I remember a friend of ours gave up his job in Auckland & got a winter job in the South Island at the ski resorts as electrician. He thought it wonderful as he was a keen skier & snow boarder so access to the slopes when off duty was a bonus.

You have to remember that Aussies & Kiwi's are a pretty mobile lot hopping from one place to another, it's all part of life's experiences. I have lived in over 10 countries & next year will try another out for the summer.

Many Kiwi's are heading home as well as many new migrants arriving so do not be put off by what others say, come & see for yourself. You are young & if it's not for you then at least you gave it a go & you will not be saying one day I wish I had tried whatever.
Experience as much as you can what life has to offer.

Found these website I have not looked at them but may be of help to you.
Never hurts to contact them, they may be able to steer you in the right direction.

Why you should chose a Registered Master Electrician
Electricity Engineers' Association
New Zealand Utilities Advisory Group - NZUAG
Electricity Networks Association Home


Good luck.

Anski


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

NeilRoss said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> Its just over a month till ill be touching down in auckland for starters, still not entirely sure where i wanna set up yet! Coming over on a working holiday visa, If there is anybody on this forum that could give me any help or pointers in getting any work as a qualified electrician would be fantastic. Know about the registration process as one which might slow me down a bit.
> 
> ...


Good luck finding work, I have a feeling that the type of employment available to you on a WHV will be limited, but if you manage to set-up a few interviews in your trade then good for you and I hope it works out.

Yes a lot of people are leaving NZ (we did!) and there is something of a mining boom that is attracting many of them overseas.

Hopefully someone who knows the ins and outs of the* EWRB* (Electrical Workers Registration Board) registration process will come along and give you some tips and pointers.

If not, this is where you need to start the ball rolling. You may need to work as a trainee for a few years first though.

Electrical Workers Registration Board | Home

EWRB - Registration, Licensing and ID Cards

http://www.ewrb.govt.nz/content/training.html

http://www.ewrb.govt.nz/content/publications/safety-training/2006/index.html


----------

